# Tablet Opinions



## Fay V (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a medium Gen 1 Bamboo fun that has finally crapped out. 
I'm looking to get a new tablet and would like some artist opinions. 

I've used the Small Bamboo Pen but the surface feels more rough than I'm used to. Anyone know if the whole bamboo line is like that now or is it just this cheapo tablet? 

Just tell me everything you can about the tablets you would suggest. 
thanks guys


----------



## ShayneBear (Aug 12, 2010)

i just bought a medium bamboo pen and love it! it's my first tablet, and the day i brought it home is the first time i'd ever used one, and I really like it. I personally like the rough texture because i'm used to drawing on homemade paper, or watercolour board.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 12, 2010)

lol Your tablet already crapped out?

I have a GraphireET (the first Graphire) and it is superb. I have used it for 10 years and I even got it second hand. I don't know how long the first owner had it or how he treated it. I have abused mine though.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 12, 2010)

ShayneBear said:


> i just bought a medium bamboo pen and love it! it's my first tablet, and the day i brought it home is the first time i'd ever used one, and I really like it. I personally like the rough texture because i'm used to drawing on homemade paper, or watercolour board.


fair enough. the gen 1s have a really smooth surface so i'm used to smooth rather than rough now. 



Zenia said:


> lol Your tablet already crapped out?


Yeah I dunno if they were meant to really take much abuse, and I got 5+ years of almost constant use and carrying it around. It was a good tablet, but it's becoming pretty unreliable and the drivers and such are harder to come by now that it's discontinued. 



> I have a GraphireET (the first Graphire) and it is superb. I have used it for 10 years and I even got it second hand. I don't know how long the first owner had it or how he treated it. I have abused mine though.


 Sounds nice and hardy. How big is it and have there been any issues like easily broken pens (something in the bamboo series i truely dislike)


----------



## Smelge (Aug 12, 2010)

Whatever you decide on, first go to www.wacom.com find your territory, go to the online store and they usually have a used section.

It's got a load of tablets that are ex-display or refurbished, all have the standard Wacom warranty and they're cheaper than new.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 12, 2010)

That said, the US Wacom e-store doesn't seem to have a used section. The European one does, and has some pretty damn good deals on it. Cintiq for half price, anyone?


----------



## Cratia (Aug 19, 2010)

Smelge said:


> That said, the US Wacom e-store doesn't seem to have a used section. The European one does, and has some pretty damn good deals on it. Cintiq for half price, anyone?


 
That makes me sad... Lame US stores....


----------



## onyxavia (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a Bamboo Fun and it's really all I need.  Cheap and durable.  It's lasted me since February of 2009 and keeps on ticking regardless of what I do to it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 8, 2010)

Smelge said:


> That said, the US Wacom e-store doesn't seem to have a used section. The European one does, and has some pretty damn good deals on it. Cintiq for half price, anyone?


 
Actually it did but it would be under refurbished. Sometimes they have them under the Sales selection. But Europe stores also pay a lot more for product too. They don't even get the software options either for more or the same price we pay new. So there is give and take.


----------



## Ta-ek (Sep 10, 2010)

I used to have a secondhand Graphire2 and it was really good; actually I sold it to a friend two years ago and he still uses it almost daily. I had to polish the face a little since the person that I got it from beat it up a bit much, but after it was very sturdy and reliable. You can still get them on Ebay if you look.

Using an Intuos4 now and aside from the nibs wearing out a bit more than other Wacoms it's the best tablet I've tried so far.


----------

